# May Sell My Ridley X-Ride?



## Moss (9 Oct 2012)

Hi All,

I'm considering selling my Ridley X-Ride ?? Not sure I'm doing the right thing? I don't ride Cyclo Cross or even go off road, I've only ever ridden it on the road; and it's probably done 200, to 300, miles from new (10 months ago) I'm thinking of buying a Ridley Orion fully speced road bike? I love the feel of the X-ride so would want to stay with Ridley. 
The bike is a 52cm size, but truly more like a 54cm size. Ultegra levers and gears 10, speed cassette 12/25, with a Sram Truitive-34/48 chainset.
Was thinking that it's possibly worth £875. 00 to a cyclocrosser. It's advertised as the lightest Alloy CX bike in the world, although the Fork is Carbon.















.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Oct 2012)

Keep it! What real difference will a dedicated road bike make? Might be a pound or two lighter (big deal) and will have a less comfortable ride.


----------



## jim55 (9 Oct 2012)

yeah keep it ,its good to b able to fit bigger tyres if needed


----------



## chatoxman (9 Oct 2012)

Moss, I'm interested. Can you text me if its still for sale? Thanks.. Paul


----------



## Moss (10 Oct 2012)

Hi Paul,

Sent you a Message!


----------



## ballyharpat (29 Nov 2012)

if you are never gonna go racing, go ahead and throw some slicks on it and be done, you'll lose money in the swap....


----------

